# Push50 - Taking Back My Life Life



## Push50 (Oct 7, 2020)

Ok I am finally back getting things straight in my head.  I had my hip surgery last November and I have been dealing with bouts of depression and just feeling flat out worthless.  And that my friends is BULLSHIT!!!Its like I am finally waking up from a bad dream.  I don't know if it was the surgery? Anastasia? Recovery period? Lack of Gear? No TRT? Or what?  Nevertheless, it is over.  Time to get to work.I have started working out again, really working out, not just getting in the gym and convincing myself that what I did was a workout.   So the plan currently is: 1.	Dial in diet - Toughest part2.	Minimum 1 hour cardio every day3.	Workouts 5 days a week4.	No Gear or TRTRevisit plan in 6-8 week to compare where I was, where I am at then, and decide where I am going.  SimpleI will post my meals; workouts and photo updates here for any that have an interest in following.


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 8, 2020)

Good that you're back in the swing of things! Look forward to following your progress!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 8, 2020)

Good deal man.  You sound motivated and confident.  You can do it.  Looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 12, 2020)

Great thinking! Please update us


----------



## Push50 (Oct 20, 2020)

Workout Routine:                                                                                                                                                                                         Monday - Chest, Triceps and Abs                                                                                                                                                                          Flat Bench - 15, 12, 10, 8                                                                                                                                                                                  Incline Bench Press - 15, 12, 10, 8                                                                                                                                                                   Decline Dumbbell Press - 15, 12, 10,8                                                                                                                                                           Flat Flye Press - 15, 12,10,8cable flies 15, 12, 10, 8Cable crossover 15, 12,10,8Rope Press downs - 15, 12,10,8Lying Skull Crushers - 15, 12, 10, 8Incline Crunches - 3 sets of 25 Seated Leg Pull-Ins - 3sets of 25 cable Twists - 3sets of 25 reps (high/low)Tuesday - Back, BicepsBarbell Rows - 15, 12, 10, 8Barbell Reverse Rows - 15, 12, 10, 8Seated Good Mornings - 15, 12, 10, 8Reverse Dumbbell Rows - 15, 12, 10, 8Pull-Downs - 15,12,10,8 reps each wide grip, closed grip, reverse grip reverse closed gripHammer Curl 15, 12,10,8Incline Curls - 15, 12, 10, 8Wednesday - Shoulders, Traps, AbsSide Lateral Raises - 15, 12, 10, 8Front Lateral Raises - 15, 12, 10, 8Leaning Cable raises - 15, 12, 10, 8Upright Rows - 15, 12, 10, 8Shoulder Shrugs - up - 15, 12, 10, 8                                                        Back- 15, 12, 10, 8Leg Raises - 3 sets 25Rocky 4?s  4 sets 5Side Bends - 3 sets 25Cable twists - 3 sets 25Wood Choppers -4x20 each sideThursday - Quads, Hamstrings, CalvesBarbell Squat - 15, 12, 8, 6 Standing Calf Raise - 15, 12, 10, 8   *1	Leg Curls - 15, 12, 10, 8  *1	Leg Extension - 15, 12, 10, 8Dumbbell Lunge - 2 sets of 12 Friday - Biceps, Triceps, Forearms*1	EZ Bar Curls - 5 sets of 15, 10, 8, 8, 6 reps*1	Close Grip Bench Press - 3 sets of 15, 10, 8 reps*2.        Hammer Curls*2.        Overhead Ext. *3	Incline Dumbbell Curls - 3 sets of 16 reps	*3	Skull Crushers - 3 sets of 12, 10, 8 reps*4


----------



## Push50 (Oct 20, 2020)

I will up date my meal plan and workouts over the next week or so.  I will update pics every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Push50 (Nov 1, 2020)

This is kind of a typical days meals. 

Meals:
Meal 1
P - Shake 25 gm/Protein
1/2 cup oats
1 cup whole milk
15 almonds

Meal 2
1 whole eggs
3 egg whites
1.5 cups potatoes

Meal 3
P - Shake 25 gm/Protein
1/2 cup oats
2 cups salad

Meal 4
6 oz Chicken Breast
2 cup Veggie s(green beans, asparagus)
1.5 cups white rice

Meal 5
P - Shake  25gm/Protein
1/2 cup oats
2 tbls natural peanut butter
2 cups salad w/lite Italian dressing w/12 croutons

Meal 6
wifes option
Before Bed Snac
2 scoops Casein Protein


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Nov 2, 2020)

Side by side 3-4 weeks apart.  I?ll try to get more consistent posing when taking pics. Gaining some but not losing the midsection very fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push50 (Nov 2, 2020)

Todays Workout Flat Bench - 12,12,10,8 Incline Bench - 12,12,10,8 Declined Bench 12,12,10,8 Flys 4x10 Crossovers - 4x10 Closed Bench - 12,2,10,8 Skull Crushers - 12,12,10,8 Kickbacks - 12,2,10,8 Rope Pushdowns (Rope apart pronated - 12,12,10,8 Diamond Push-ups - 5x10 Rope Pushdowns - supinated - 12,12,10,8 Underhanded Bench - 12,12,10,8 Cardio - 70 minutes on treadmill at 10% incline - 3 .5 mphMeal 1- 2-3" pumpkin pancakes 1 slice of Canadian bacon an 2 egg whites Meal 2- 25 gm Protein Shake w 18 almond Meal 3- 4 oz pork tenderloin 2 cups mixed vegetables  Meal 4- 25 gm protein shake 2 cups salad Meal 5- 3 oz sirloin 1 cup rice Having an 8 z sirloin and salad for dinner and a casein protein shake before bed


----------



## Push50 (Nov 6, 2020)

Tuesday WorkoutBack and Biceps and cardio. My cardio really doesn't change from day to day. I walked for 15 minutes at 3 mph on a 6% incline then went up to 0% for another 45 minutes.  Then hit the weight. Barbell Rows - 120 @4x10 Reverse Rows 120@4x10 Seated Good Mornings 35@4X10 Pull Downs- Wide Grip/Closed/Reverse 120@4x10 ea. grip Dumbbell Hammer (slow eccentric) Rope Hammer Curl ( (Hold at Peak) Cable Reverse Curl (Forearms parallel to floor-Hold peak- Slow eccentric) Zottman Curl E-Z Bar Reverse Slow Eccentric Meal 1 - 25 g protein shake w/2 boiled eggs Meal 2- 1 cup rice, 3 oz sirloin 1 cup vegetables Meal 3 - Protein shake w 2 cups salad Meal 4 - 4 oz pork loin w/2 cup mixed vegetables (Spinach, carrots, green beans and squash) DInner Chicken - Salad and Potatoes Before bed - Casein ShakeWednesdayShoulders Trap and Abs/Oblique'sShoulder Press 4x12,12,10,8 x 60Side & Front  Lat Raise 4 xx12,12,10,8x15Leaning Cable - 4x10x10Upright Rows 4x10x45Barbell Shrugs 4x10x105 Up/BackLeg Raises 2 sets 12Rocky 4's 5 sets 5Cable Twist 4x20x20Wood Choppers 4x10x20Meal 1 - 25 g protein shake w/2 boiled eggs Meal 2- 1 cup rice, 3 oz sirloin 1 cup vegetables Meal 3 - 2 eggs with Chilli Meal 4 - 4 oz pork loin w/2 cup mixed vegetables (Spinach, carrots, green beans and squash) Dinner-Spaghetti Squash SpaghettiBefore Bed Shake -25 gm ProteinThursdayLegsSquats - 4x10x150Curls - 4x10x50Extensions - 4x10x50 No Gear or TRT Currently Meds/Vitamins Vit E - 80mg QD Potassium - 99 mg QD B-12 - 1000 mg QD Magnesium - 400 mg QD CQ10 -100 mg QD Omega 3,6,9 - 1600 mg QD Calcium - 600 mg QD Vit. C- 500 mg QD Vit D3 -500 IU Lisinopril  Metamucil


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 7, 2020)

Keep it up bro! You're doing good!


----------

